# Pneumatic air gun misfires on first shot, screws up on the second



## chung21 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi everyone. Been putting in hardwood flooring the last couple of weeks and the air gun we've been using to top nail and put back in the baseboards keeps on misfiring. The first time the trigger is pulled, it shoots a blank and sometimes the air even makes a big dent in the wood. Second time the trigger is pulled the nail does come out, but it usually only goes in halfway into the wood. This happens every single time. I've been googling all day and haven't really come up with anything.

I've changed the oil already and it doesn't seem to be jammed. 
The Gun is a Powerfist 2 in 1 stapler nailer. The thing isn't mine though and we borrowed it off of my uncle who lost the manual.

I'm really new at this stuff and have really no idea on how this gun works and how to fix it. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Do you have the tension spring in gauged behind the nails?. BOB


----------



## chung21 (Aug 17, 2008)

The spring is in the magizine mechanism and seems to be working.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Then The only thing I can think of the nails are not right for the gun. when you slide the nails into the slide receiver can you visually see the angle of the nails, does the striking rod looks as tho it will slide at the same angle as the nail is set at. this does not matter on a coil gun. just strip nailers.they make , I believe 2 or 3 different strip angles for various nailers. I'm sorry i can not be of any more help, these are the only two problems that I can think of to help you .
I would bring it back for service. Good luck BOB


----------



## quackola (Feb 10, 2009)

*More PSI*

Sounds like insufficient pressure. I have that gun and, if I recall, it requires between 60 and 90 PSI. Low pressure will cause misfires and poor nail penetration. Tip: adjust the pressure on the compressor and experiment with scrap wood before moving to your finish piece.


----------

